
Head of MIT Media Lab faces crisis that tears at lab he helped elevate - AndrewBissell
https://www.bostonglobe.com/metro/2019/08/23/mit/MmMvichvMG1bpIMq7HLGdL/story.html
======
DATACOMMANDER
This is silly. Evil people get away with hiding their true nature all the
time. Should everyone who associated with Epstein before his true nature was
revealed quit their jobs and live out the rest of their lives as penitent
ascetics?

~~~
AndrewBissell
Epstein was an admitted, convicted sex offender against underaged victims when
Ito's association with him began.

Also, I don't think Mohammed bin Salman's psychopathy has been particularly
well hidden at any point.

~~~
DATACOMMANDER
I reread the article and checked Epstein’s Wikipedia entry, and you’re right.
I wasn’t aware that (the revelation of) his crimes came in two separate phases
(first molesting underage sex workers, then sex trafficking). I still don’t
like the idea of guilt by association, but yeah, it was obvious that Epstein
was a scumbag when Ito first became friends with him.

